# Velleità artistiche



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

*Velleità artistiche*

Nel forum si avverte la presenza di una fantasia incredibile, sono sicura che possiamo indirizzarla nell'ambito della scrittura.
Scrivete, amici, scrivete! Poesie, racconti, canzoni... Scrivete qui!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel forum si avverte la presenza di una fantasia incredibile, sono sicura che possiamo indirizzarla nell'ambito della scrittura.
> Scrivete, amici, scrivete! Poesie, racconti, canzoni... Scrivete qui!


sto guardando per un corso di scrittura narrativa..però costa un botto


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2008)

_Tanto onesta appar la donna mia quand'ella altrui saluta...
Invece e' una puttana risaputa...​_


----------



## Old Holly (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel forum si avverte la presenza di una fantasia incredibile, sono sicura che possiamo indirizzarla nell'ambito della scrittura.
> Scrivete, amici, scrivete! Poesie, racconti, canzoni... Scrivete qui!


Mi sa che ho il blocco dello scrittore   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una volta scrivevo tantissimo, adesso se riesco a mettere quattro parole in croce è già tanto... non so cosa mi sia successo, ma faccio una fatica boia!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Tanto onesta appar la donna mia quand'ella altrui saluta...
> Invece e' una puttana risaputa...​_



Ma non è farina del tuo sacchettino


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma non è farina del tuo sacchettino



Certo che no... ti pare?

Il Conte Uguccione...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Tanto onesta appar la donna mia quand'ella altrui saluta...​_
> 
> 
> _Invece e' una puttana risaputa..._​


_Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita..._
_mi ritovai nel culo una matita_​


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2008)

ps: scusa Giusi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' tutta invidia la nostra!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2008)

*D'in sulla vetta di una torre antica*
*mi disturbò *
*un gran prurit di ..........*​


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> _Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita..._
> _mi ritovai nel culo una matita_​


_La donzelletta vien dalla campagna
in sul calar della mutanda_​


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

*Culo alto ci fo' un salto
*
*Culo basso, grazie passo


come si fa  a fare il testo più grande??
*​


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

_"...Un sapore strano in bocca, non quello solito, consueto, familiare della nicotina, quello che lo accompagnava da sempre, quello che si mischiava a tutti i sapori che aveva conosciuto: quello del gelato al pistacchio, il suo preferito, quello dell'uvetta passa, che comprava sottocasa dal fruttivendolo nei mesi freddi, quello della carne alla griglia fatta con gli amici, quello delle prime birre, quello degli alcolici, quello dei primi baci, quello della pelle di una donna, della sua intimità._
_Niente di tutto questo, niente che gli riportasse alla mente un flashback di un momento già vissuto...anzi, no, qualcosa pian piano riemerse dai pensieri sempre più confusi, sempre più tenui che sembravano voler fuggire dalla sua mente._
_Una lite in un cortile, per un futile motivo legato ad una partita di pallone, un pugno ricevuto in pieno viso , lacrime di dolore e di rabbia che si mischiavano al sangue che colava copioso dal naso._
_Però..era ancora diverso, ancora più amaro, ancora più denso...e l'ultimo pensiero, fu anche quello illuminante: il gusto aspro, più di quello che ricordava, non era solo dovuto al sangue che si andava coagulando in bocca, non alle lacrime per un dolore che stavolta non sentiva...ma era quello della vita, la sua vita, che stava lasciando il suo corpo riverso ormai esanime sull'asfalto..."_


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

Uno si impegna...e guarda lì che serietà! Tzè!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2008)

_Impara l'arte
e giocala a carte​_


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

*Hai preso quel treno,*
*lo hai preso in pieno.....*​


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

*TER QUATERQUE TACTIS TESTICULOS *
*OMNIA PERICULA FUGATA SUNT*​


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2008)

_cari amici vicini e lontani_
_scrivete davvero come dei cani_
_ma se volete vi posso aiutare_
_mandandovi affettuosamente un pò a cagare..._​


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

[FONT=Symbol, serif]*Ter trakis labon sferas*[/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol, serif]*panta kaka feuyetai*[/FONT]​


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> [FONT=Symbol, serif]*Ter trakis labon sferas*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Symbol, serif]*panta kaka feuyetai*[/FONT]​


 
Marìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì!!!!!!

E' tornato Alèxandros!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

*Illusione d'amore*

Respirare il tuo profumo,
nell'aria ferma di un pomeriggio di primavera,
accarezzarti i capelli
tenendoti stretto a me,
l'emozione di sentire il tuo respiro
che si confonde col mio....

Un'illusione d' amore.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

*stato d'animo*

sono nera ed incazzata
tutti quanti mi han stufata
sono quanto mai incazzosa
e mi sento anche schifosa
ho le palle triturate
dalle assai tante cazzate
non mi serve a niente al muro
voglio  dare calci in culo


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

Ammmore mio!

 Possano  le strade farsi incontro a te ... quando corri in auto, amorei  mio.

 Possa il  vento essere alle tue spalle ... quando sei al margine di un precipizio roccioso, amore  mio.

 Possa il  sole splendere caldo sul tuo viso ... imbrattato di miele con tante api nei  paraggi, amore mio.

 Possa la  pioggia cadere leggera sui tuoi campi ... quel  tanto da farti rompere l'osso del collo, amore mio.
 
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;

Possa un  virus vitale stroncarti all'istante ... amore mio.






​


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Aprile 2008)

L'albero a cui tendevi
                          lo scottex che hai nell'ano....


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

Vorrei che invece della strada 
ci fosse la tua pelle,
e a casa non tornerei piu' 

Cosi' togliendoti le scarpe 
scenderei sul collo,
per andare ancora giu' 

E io fermandomi all'ascella 
potrei dire che sei bella, 
anche se poi tu non lo sei 

E poi confuso andare piano 
perche' scendendo incontro 
la tua mano, lo vedi come sei 

Il rumore di un cristallo 
ho messo un piede sul tuo cuore 
s'e' rotto e' proprio quello che vorrei.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

*Coraggio*

L'aspetto non era dei migliori. Il viso pallido, stanco, sottile. Dopo una nottata in bianco era anche normale. Niente in quella camera era al suo posto: il letto di fronte alla finestra, l'armadio accanto alla porta, la scrivania lontana dalla luce.... Tutto da mettere in ordine, come i suoi pensieri. Quella sarebbe stata una giornata importante, o almeno così credeva. Elisa si alzò, i movimenti del corpo erano lenti, le gambe pesanti. Non aveva fame, avrebbe fatto colazione più tardi. Lo stomaco in subbuglio, i capelli che non volevano andare a posto, un vestito leggero in quella giornata calda. I minuti scorrevano veloci, ma lei faticava a seguirli. Ci sarebbe andata, sì, e gli avrebbe parlato.... Guardandolo negli occhi, sfidando quello sguardo tenace e canzonatorio, il sorriso sottile che già sapeva avrebbe abbozzato.... Non poteva più star zitta, il momento era arrivato.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2008)

*lo posto anche qui*

Erano anni che non venivo fin quassù.
La piccola chiesa del villaggio è posta in cima ad una roccia e domina il mare da un'altezza incredibile; esposta ai venti e abbarbicata in quella posizione impossibile, la chiesa è una sfida dell’uomo alla natura.
Il villaggio è minuscolo, di non più di quindici case, abitato da agricoltori e pescatori, poche anime che vivono in un tempo indefinito.
E questa chiesetta bianca e bassa, con la sua campana antica e consumata, è la custode di questa immobilità che sembra eterna.
Faccio gli ultimi passi in salita, il respiro affannoso, e finalmente la vedo; identica a come la serbavo nei miei ricordi; con una mano spingo la cigolante porta di legno, ed entro nella fresca penombra.
Antichi odori di legno e d’incenso mi assalgono pungenti: l'altare semplice e austero, il crocefisso che lo domina, le poche panche per i pochi fedeli che fin qui ancora arrivano.
Nient'altro.
La chiesa del villaggio è tutta qui.
La luce del giorno, che entra dalla porta rimasta aperta, sembra violentare quel luogo, come se anche l'oscurità reclamasse la sua parte di rispetto: accosto la porta ed ora la luce diviene tenue, sicuramente più consona alla sacralità del luogo.
Il silenzio è assordante, come solo il vero silenzio sa esserlo: trasuda dalle mura, sgorga dai pavimenti, è un silenzio totale….che mi imbarazza e mi abbraccia…..mi piacciono gli abbracci, anche se è il silenzio che mi cinge.
Non sono una praticante, credo solo quando ho bisogno di rifugiarci nel trascendente, quando, di fronte ai problemi e alle difficoltà della vita, ci rendiamo conto di quanto poca cosa noi siamo, e di quanto inadeguati siamo ad affrontare le avversità….il mio è un modo di credere comodo…..guardo il meccanismo che tra un po’ farà andare la campana…come ogni giorno suonerà….per 2 minuti esatti….adesso, come allora…ma ora è tutto diverso.
Salivamo al villaggio in bicicletta; imboccavamo la salita fino al paese, il sudore che scorreva a fiumi, il respiro sempre più corto e difficile, la fontanella dell’acqua a quella curva, miraggio nel deserto delle nostre estati; e poi le biciclette abbandonate lungo il muro di quella casa, le dita delle nostre mani intrecciate mentre correvamo su per la stradina, cercando i tratti in ombra per un attimo di fresco, e quindi giungevamo fino a qui, fino alla nostra campana.Ci affacciavamo abbracciati, ansanti per lo sforzo fatto, sullo strapiombo, il vento che ci scuoteva, il mare scintillante così lontano, il cielo blu così vicino.
E poi un bacio, una carezza, il desiderio che esplodeva, quel desiderio che avevamo faticato a reprimere nell’ultima mezz’ora. Gli occhi scintillanti, i sensi accesi, i cuori in tumulto.
Andavamo dietro la chiesetta, dove gli olivi ci proteggevano da sguardi inesistenti ….eravamo sempre soli….e su un letto di foglie facevamo l'amore.
Ricordo come, in ginocchio, mi sfilavo la maglietta e ti offrivo i miei seni, i capezzoli già spasmodicamente eretti, la pelle imperlata di sudore, le mani che guidavano la tua testa.
Li percorrevi con la lingua incessantemente, mordendo delicatamente quei piccoli chiodi invitanti, assaporando il tuo profumo di gioventù.
E il rumore delle foglie agitate dal vento era ben presto coperto dai nostri sospiri, dalle parole affannate, dai gemiti di piacere che le nostre bocche riuscivano a strapparsi.
Le mie labbra; le trovavi sempre sorprendentemente fresche e umide…..le definivi audaci ma delicate, impertinenti ma anche timide mentre ti lambivano, ti sfioravano…. alternando dolcezza a frenesia, malizia, ad esperienza. Volavi in un vortice di sensazioni … continuamente al limite della sopportazione che mai ti facevo superare…..ti volevo dentro me, volevo sentirti venire con me, mentre eri tutt’uno con me…. Ricordo quel pomeriggio di tanti anni fa….ero sotto di te…. la mia testa ondeggiava impazzita da una parte all'altra, la catenina d'oro brillava sulla pelle accaldata, il ciondolo che scendeva malizioso tra i seni, le mani che ti spingevano sempre più in me.
E la campana che, d’improvviso, prese a suonare. Ai primi rintocchi ci immobilizzammo, sorpresi e confusi. Ti guardavo negli occhi, e tu guardavi me: restammo bloccati, come in un fotogramma. 
I miei muscoli si contraevano attorno a te…….. quasi a volerti nascondere, celare da chi forse ci aveva scoperto, da chi aveva infranto la solitudine di quel posto che solo a noi doveva appartenere.
Ma si sentiva solo il vento che, impetuoso, scuoteva la natura.
Paralizzati, cercavamo e temevamo voci umane che spezzassero definitivamente quell'incanto.
Ma non c'era nessuno. La campana sembrava battesse solo per noi due. E poi le risate, che sembravano non dover mai finire. Riprendemmo a fare l'amore ridendo e, forse, venimmo anche ridendo…..e sempre ridendo ci baciammo, in un viluppo di lingue e in un dolce cozzare di candidi e giovani denti.
E' quasi l'ora…..la campana lancerà per l’ennesima volta il suo suono argentino…prima di uscire dalla chiesetta getto un'ultima e dolorosa occhiata intorno a me.
Ricordo quella volta che, dopo l'amore, entrammo in chiesa, in cerca di un po’ di frescura.
E, seduti su questa stessa panca, mi dicesti che non appena avessi avuto un lavoro m’avresti sposata….solo me volevi per moglie….ti dissi che, dopo tutto, eravamo in chiesa…..potevamo sposarci anche subito…. ci mettemmo in piedi di fronte all'altare, in una vera chiesa….dietro di noi gli invitati erano fantasmi, elegantemente vestiti, e che a noi sembravano reali. 
E la maglietta stropicciata che indossavo era diventata un abito bianco e raffinato, il mio abito da sposa. Ci sposammo da soli, giurandoci amore per l'eternità.
Mi avvio al limite dello spiazzo davanti la chiesa ed osservo l'immenso panorama.
Ed ecco che la campana inizia a battere i suoi rintocchi.
Se il suono si potesse vedere lo si vedrebbe adesso scendere verso il mare, abbracciare le onde lontane, posarsi su quello scoglio solitario.Quel finto matrimonio l'ho sempre portato nel cuore.
Anche quando ce ne andammo dall'isola dove eravamo nati. Anche quando le nostre strade si divisero, portandoci lontani una dall'altro. Verso altre vite, verso altre persone, verso altri amori.
Ma la campana della chiesa del villaggio, che ora ha smesso di suonare, è sempre qui, struggente colonna sonora di quell'amore perduto nel passato.
Guardo la chiesetta un'ultima volta e m’infilo gli occhiali da sole, perchè il riflesso della luce mi fa lacrimare gli occhi. Perchè alla mia età non si dovrebbe piangere. A volte bisogna saper mentire a se stessi. Illudersi per un momento, solo per un istante, che gli occhi lacrimino per il riverbero del sole. E non è cosa facile. C'è troppa luce qui. Decisamente. E ci sono troppi ricordi. Ricordi belli, ma che fanno male. Al cuore. E all’anima.
Al villaggio non tornerò più.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

*l'apoteosi del pathos*

vorrei essere 
un pulcino
non per dirti 
pio pio 
ma per dirti
amore mio





lo zero assoluto poetico...

tiè


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2008)

sono figa sono bella
sono tutta senerella
se voialtri vi lagnate 
a cagare presto andate..


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Aprile 2008)

ma dico, chi cazzo è la Merini al vostro cospetto?


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma dico, chi cazzo è la Merini al vostro cospetto?


personalmente ho una repulsione per alda merini.....ma tant'è ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> personalmente ho una repulsione per alda merini.....ma tant'è ...


dai che è una simpatica vecchietta...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2008)

*ehi poeti*

a proposito di vecchiette..ma l'avete vista la Montalcini che ha compiuto 99 anni?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a proposito di vecchiette..ma l'avete vista la Montalcini che ha compiuto 99 anni?


io la montalcini e la sua molecola di lacca la adoro
un po'_* teresa con poca carne appesa*_ ma bella tosta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io da vecchia sarò meglio conservata in quanto più farcita


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a proposito di vecchiette..ma l'avete vista la Montalcini che ha compiuto 99 anni?


e chi l'ammazza quella  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se non ci è riuscito il suo parrucchiere


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e chi l'ammazza quella
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















tacci sua..ma hai sentito che lucidità ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

80 voglia di te
70 ne hai di me
16 di amarmi
6 mio


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

*Moderatori censurati... ma sappiate che l'arte e' libera!!!*

*Sono gobba,
Sono nana
Ma c'ho la figa tutta tana...​*


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2008)

*ma che poetessa...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *Sono gobba,​*
> _*Sono nana*_
> 
> _*Ma c'ho la figa tutta tana...*_​


...Saffo chi cazzo era?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...Saffo chi cazzo era?


Grazie Molti... so che tu capisci sempre i miei sforzi artistici...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie Molti... so che tu capisci sempre i miei sforzi artistici...


Non solo li capisco, ma li incoraggio!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Nel mezzo del cammin in questa fica
Mi ritrovai in una selva oscura
Pensavo fosse solo una mia amica
E invece glielo misi da paura​


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Nel mezzo del cammin in questa fica​
> Mi ritrovai in una selva oscura
> Pensavo fosse solo una mia amica
> 
> E invece glielo misi da paura​


 


























Non so perchè ma mi hai provocato una levitazione.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma mi hai provocato una levitazione.....


MIRACOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MIRACOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
Presto !!!!!! Prima che il miracolo si sgonfi !!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Presto !!!!!! Prima che il miracolo si sgonfi !!!!!!


sto tropp luntan......


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma mi hai provocato *una levitazione.....*


Col tuo nick dovrebbe essere la norma, non l'eccezione!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col tuo nick dovrebbe essere la norma, non l'eccezione!


Beh, quando ero giovane, sì..... Ma i 33 anni sò passati da un pezzo....


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh, quando ero giovane, sì..... Ma i 33 anni sò passati da un pezzo....


Anche questa è vero....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

piango dal ridere
e vi leggo,
oh, ma che bel diletto!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> piango dal ridere
> e vi leggo,
> oh, ma che bel diletto!


Auè !!!! Hai pagato il biglietto ?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

in fila io sono
di pagare con un dono
il permesso ambito
di scrivere anche solo con un dito!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in fila io sono
> di pagare con un dono
> il permesso ambito
> di scrivere anche solo con un dito!!


_*Bella donzella che legger vorrai
Sappi che un conto salato pagare dovrai

Non in danaro, ne in gioielli
Ma facci vedere i tuoi grossi orpelli*_​


----------



## Grande82 (25 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


Beh..finchè lo chiede Letty... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













O dici che....


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

Ma come siete antichi


----------



## Grande82 (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come siete antichi


antichi o..........................


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come siete antichi


Vehhh...donna moderna...mi spieghi dopo che cosa è un moderatore *144*???


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vehhh...donna moderna...mi spieghi dopo che cosa è un moderatore *144*???

























E' un mondo difficile... cerco di battere la concorrenza...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile... cerco di battere la concorrenza...


Credevo fosse il prefisso di un numero HOT...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credevo fosse il prefisso di un numero HOT...


Infatti... ma io mica la do via gratis...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

larga la foglia
stretta la via
apri le cosce
che ti dico 
la mia


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

Buon pomeriggio Contessa...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio Contessa...


ma non s'era detto della creatività?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ciao animala, effettivamente le tue erano più chic 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma si sa..la classe l'è minga water


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non s'era detto della creatività??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come no... manco so come si scrive laser... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ci sta che mi rimandino in 4a elementare


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> larga la foglia
> stretta la via
> apri le cosce
> che ti dico
> la mia


Bellissima.... ho i brividi....


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bellissima.... ho i brividi....


E io c'ho un'altra levitazione !!!!!

MIRACOLO !!!!! ANCORA MIRACOLO !!!!

Oh, ma quanti miracoli, in questo forum......


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E io c'ho un'altra levitazione !!!!!
> 
> MIRACOLO !!!!! ANCORA MIRACOLO !!!!
> 
> Oh, ma quanti miracoli, in questo forum......


Come vedi... basta poco....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Tutto ciò mi sembra la degna risposta, nonché schiaffo morale, al thread il cui titolo sostiene che le donne non sono creative


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

*ho comprato una maglia di lana*
*l'ho comprata piccina per te *
*mi hanno detto che fai la puttana *
*la maglia di lana la tengo per me...*​


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

_*Mi son svegliata con te al mio fianco...
Mi ti volevo fare ma mi venne un crampo...

Dottore dottore mi dia una medicina...
Perche' io possa trombare in pace di prima mattina...*_​


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

nel ricordo di te mi struggerei
se non fosse per i tuoi enormi zebedei
e ogni volta che mi dicevi tu sei mia
la mia brugola  gridava o mammamia !!!​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

Visto il livelo artistico raggiunto ...propongo di spostare il thread in Scannatoio...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto il livelo artistico raggiunto ...propongo di spostare il thread in Scannatoio...


Sono poetesse maledette Persa....molto maledette e poco poetesse! Ma dobbiamo sopportarle


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bellissima.... ho i brividi....


----------



## Mari' (30 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>



Izenzibbbile


----------



## Old Jesus (30 Aprile 2008)

*TANTO VA LA GATTA A LARDA*

*CHE CI LASCIA LA BERNARDA*


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2008)

*Tanto va la gatta al largo,*
*che ci scopa col bagnino!*


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2008)

Mamma mia che poesia...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2008)

*hai visto?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia che poesia...


ehhhh.....io ci sono nato un po' poeta


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ehhhh.....io ci sono nato un po' poeta


Si capisce... due righe dense di significato...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2008)

*eh si...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si capisce... due righe dense di significato...


Sono un ermetico come MMontale


----------

